# 2012 Display



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

Our first year at this house & making our own props. the first pic is before we had everything in place for that night. the rest of the pics are in my Album. thanks for looking


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Very nice job! :jol:


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Very nice work. Love the tree.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like how you made the names of the pumpkins a reflection of their looks


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Looks good!


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Nice job!


----------

